# Emergency Water Filter



## redskies

If an emergency water filter was needed to be made, does anyone know how to construct one out of natural materials? I have heard you can use hollowed out logs and black ashes with other techniques to make a tube water can be filtered through, what effectiveness could be achieved and does this kind of thing work on salt water?


----------



## Jerseyzuks

redskies said:


> If an emergency water filter was needed to be made, does anyone know how to construct one out of natural materials? I have heard you can use hollowed out logs and black ashes with other techniques to make a tube water can be filtered through, what effectiveness could be achieved and does this kind of thing work on salt water?


No "filter" is going to distill salt water, as the salt is disolved, not a particle.


----------



## styx

Jerseyzuks said:


> No "filter" is going to distill salt water, as the salt is disolved, not a particle.


Not true. However, they are very expensive. Reverse Osmosis is the method of filtration. Brands and Products - KATADYN Brands and Products


----------



## JeepHammer

redskies said:


> If an emergency water filter was needed to be made, does anyone know how to construct one out of natural materials? I have heard you can use hollowed out logs and black ashes with other techniques to make a tube water can be filtered through, what effectiveness could be achieved and does this kind of thing work on salt water?


Actually, water filters are pretty easy, depending on what you want to 'Filter' out...

Salts are not 'Dissolved' and can be filtered out with a 'Membrain' type water filter.

You can also distill the water away from the salts and minerals, (and heavy metals, ect.) fairly easily.
See 'Solar Stills'...
*
FRESHWATER FILTERING.*
You could use anything from layers of 'T' Shirt with fine sand in-between the layers, to sediment settling containers...

First off, let's ASSUME, you have muddy water out of a stream.

The first thing to do is find a container to let the water set in COVERED, so the sediments settle out without insect larva being laid in the water.

Once you have CLEAR water (or if you start with CLEAR water), you can move to filtering.

Although some say a 'T' shirt is enough, it's not.
The weave simply isn't tight enough to catch the 'Nasties' that can be in the water, including Eggs/Larva, Cysts, Bacteria and Viruses.

The most common type of filter is a SAND FILTER.

Dry fine sand over a fire, heat it to the point nothing can live (around 250 degrees F.).
Put that sand, several inches deep, on top of that 'T' shirt and TRICKLE your "RAW" water on top, catching the water that runs through.

This will remove about 95% of the pathogens in the water.
I would further boil it if possible before consuming.


----------



## Jerseyzuks

styx said:


> Not true. However, they are very expensive. Reverse Osmosis is the method of filtration. Brands and Products - KATADYN Brands and Products


True, but I have never heard of anyone successfully making a home made RO out of things they found in nature


----------



## dixgomez

redskies said:


> If an emergency water filter was needed to be made, does anyone know how to construct one out of natural materials? I have heard you can use hollowed out logs and black ashes with other techniques to make a tube water can be filtered through, what effectiveness could be achieved and does this kind of thing work on salt water?


I think it is possible to create an emergency water filter from a natural material, try this one for some information about natural material water filter guys...http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...wkt3y1W7adr0nyrNw&sig2=lb-av50-UXOvhQPR0vOZOg

_________________
Everpure Filters


----------



## janjakk

we actuallt build a built-in emergency water filter ,i think this gonna work to us

_________________
Refrigerator water filter


----------



## doc66

I just spent an evening with a guy who was in Guatemala for the last three years. One of the things he was doing was building sand water filters for home use. They were about the size of a small water heater and made of plywood and river sand (all local materials). According to what he told me, you have to have the right sized sand for the proper drainage (he gave me a screen size, but I don't remember it, Makers Mark was involved) and about four or five liters a day is optimal for the drip. By running it during the day with a fill in the morning and refilling at night a flow could be achieved that would keep drinking water enough for a good-sized family.

I hope to get with him some more to pick his brain further. I want plans and instructions.



JeepHammer said:


> Actually, water filters are pretty easy, depending on what you want to 'Filter' out...
> 
> Salts are not 'Dissolved' and can be filtered out with a 'Membrain' type water filter.
> 
> You can also distill the water away from the salts and minerals, (and heavy metals, ect.) fairly easily.
> See 'Solar Stills'...
> *
> FRESHWATER FILTERING.*
> You could use anything from layers of 'T' Shirt with fine sand in-between the layers, to sediment settling containers...
> 
> First off, let's ASSUME, you have muddy water out of a stream.
> 
> The first thing to do is find a container to let the water set in COVERED, so the sediments settle out without insect larva being laid in the water.
> 
> Once you have CLEAR water (or if you start with CLEAR water), you can move to filtering.
> 
> Although some say a 'T' shirt is enough, it's not.
> The weave simply isn't tight enough to catch the 'Nasties' that can be in the water, including Eggs/Larva, Cysts, Bacteria and Viruses.
> 
> The most common type of filter is a SAND FILTER.
> 
> Dry fine sand over a fire, heat it to the point nothing can live (around 250 degrees F.).
> Put that sand, several inches deep, on top of that 'T' shirt and TRICKLE your "RAW" water on top, catching the water that runs through.
> 
> This will remove about 95% of the pathogens in the water.
> I would further boil it if possible before consuming.


----------



## Expeditioner

Here are some sites with decent info on sand water filters. I have built a few of these for people living in the southern Appalachians:

Slow Sand Filtration for Water Treatment

Biosand water filter slow sand water filter

Slow Sand Water Filter - The Most Eco-Friendly And Low Maintenance Water Filtration

http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/assets/public/assistance/education/water/water_filter.pdf


----------

